# DIV am Seitenende fixieren



## mexmano (10. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Seite in drei DIV-Container einteilen "Head" "Content" "Footer". Doch der Contentbereich ist verschieden Lang, dadurch wird immer der Footerbereich vom Contentbereich überdeckt. Wie kann ich den Footerbereich am Seitenende fixieren oder gibt es eine andere Lösung? Ich wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.  Vielen Dank.

Gruß
mexmano


----------



## Gumbo (10. August 2005)

Elemente lassen sich mit der CSS-Eigenschaft position:fixed fixieren. Falls dies nicht deinem Wunsch entspricht, solltest du ein paar mehr Informationen zu deinem derzeitigen Layout liefern.


----------



## lifehunter (11. August 2005)

ich nutze bei mir fixed, aber nun rukelt die Seite beim scrollen. Gibt es da vielelicht was, was man dagegen machen kann?!


----------

